

The man who made lists to fend off depression - edw519
http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSN2628269520080328?sp=true

======
marvin
There are all sorts of ways to keep depression at arm's length. Participating
in dangerous hobbies, taking drugs (prescribed or otherwise), working all the
time, psychotherapy/good friends, creating disturbing art, etc.

I don't think these issues are ever pretty to the ones who experience them,
but perhaps coping in any way is better than death.

I sure hope science comes up with a way to fix psychiatric illnesses.

~~~
whacked_new
> I sure hope science comes up with a way to fix psychiatric illnesses.

I actually don't think it will happen. If it ever does, that would not
necessarily be a good thing. Many forms of creativity are strongly correlated
with "abnormal" brain wiring. If you are bipolar, for example, your lows are
below average, but your highs are also above average. One day you might be
absolutely useless, but another you're capable of thinking things literally
impossible for those who don't share your condition.

~~~
divia
I think that at least some bipolar people would gladly trade the increased
creativity during the highs for greater stability, and I think it would be a
good thing if they had the ability to do so.

------
michaelneale
16 points, no comments and this is up near the top? what is wrong?

~~~
edw519
I thought this was interesting from several angles, but don't really have
anything to add. Apparently, I'm not the only one.

What's your complaint, that people don't comment enough or that this got voted
up too much? You never say, so how can we answer "what is wrong"?

Not every thread has to be about starting a software business. Also, weekends
tend to be kind of slow, so they're a good chance to look at other interesting
stuff.

~~~
BrandonM
I would add that if a submission has a high score but very few comments, that
is a decent indicator of a good story. As PG said, much discussion begins with
disagreement, so if a story is liked but not discussed much, it has probably
covered its bases rather well.

~~~
michaelneale
I thought you were leaving ?? ;) HN isn't that bad yet !

